
Fisker files patents for solid state batteries, 500mile range, 1 minute charge - edf13
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/14/fisker-has-filed-patents-for-solid-state-batteries/
======
matt_the_bass
Even if they could take a charge in 1 min, how would one transfer that much
energy that quickly safely?

